# Dehydration



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

Dehydration is an absence of water in the body, and can create genuine problems for pets and folks. Water is important to all living creatures, including dogs and dogs need a specific amount of water. It makes 80 percent of your dogs figure and dissolves instinctive and unnatural substances.


----------

